# I Am Going To Add Some Hard Gold To My Portfolio, Any Advice Out There



## fmdog44 (Jul 26, 2018)

I am going to buy some gold, not coins just to have it, don't care it goes up or down. Any tricks in buying metals? It won't even amount to 1% of my portfolio.


----------



## Don M. (Jul 26, 2018)

I don't own any gold, but I did buy a fair amount of Silver bullion back around 2001, when it went down to about $5 an ounce.  Now that Silver is bouncing around $15/oz., I figure that that money spent has at least kept up with inflation.  I just bought it as a hedge against the day when our governments stupid mismanagement of its finances makes the dollar worth a fraction of its present value.  The way I see it, a balanced portfolio should contain some precious metals.  
As for "tricks" in buying metals, I just went to a gold/silver dealer, and paid that days "spot" price.


----------



## KingsX (Jul 26, 2018)

.

Why not gold coins? 

I would think that coins would be easier to buy, hold and sell than bullion.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 27, 2018)

KingsX said:


> .
> 
> Why not gold coins?
> 
> I would think that coins would be easier to buy, hold and sell than bullion.



I don't own any gold and have no desire to but I agree why not gold coins they are quick/easy to buy and quick/easy to sell.

I suppose you could play it a little differently and invest in a few rare coins made from gold. The value of high-quality uncirculated antique gold coins might rise faster than the gold market and if they don't you will always have the scrap value of the gold.








Good luck and please let us know what you decide to do.


----------



## mathjak107 (Jul 27, 2018)

i own GLD .  it is the only way i would own gold .  i don't buy it for some zombie eclipse moment . i buy it because it tends to have a positive real return 98% of the time in recessions .

but in order to do what it needs to do to stabilize a portfolio you need to own enough of it  or it is like peeing in the ocean . my strategy uses about 15-17% gold .


----------



## rkunsaw (Jul 27, 2018)

fmdog44 said he just wanted a small amount, not trying to make a fortune from it. 

I'm sure you can buy it in many sizes of bars as well as coins. Check with several pawn shops as well as dealers wo advertise on tv and in magazines.


----------



## mathjak107 (Jul 28, 2018)

keep in mind you need a place to safely store it .

local places are notorious for giving you far less than they are worth when you sell 

some  cities charge sales tax on gold coins , nyc used to .

there are a lot of fake coins out there .


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 28, 2018)

KingsX said:


> .
> 
> Why not gold coins?
> 
> I would think that coins would be easier to buy, hold and sell than bullion.



Again, I know next to nothing when it comes to choosing which/what to buy so I lean toward bullion knowing coin prices fluctuate and I doubt if a few coins purchased in 2018 will grow exponentially in the next ten years. It is only a place to put some cash as opposed to another CD. Why would bullion be hard to sell?


----------



## mathjak107 (Jul 28, 2018)

because you need to have is assayed to make sure it is real and it is costly , no dealer just buys a chunk of bullion on your say so .

, local dealers do not pay anywhere near spot and to ship it  can be costly for freight and insurance . personally i see no reason to own gold physically unless i was wearing it .

in fact without a strategy for it in your investing  , just buying it randomly in a tiny quantity makes little sense to me.  i own gld the gold etf  and it is roughly 17% of the portfolio but it plays a very strategic role .

i never see the point in just buying little meaningless bits and pieces of assets randomly   that do not work in conjunction with the other pieces of a portfolio so the sum is greater than each part individually . if anyone does not understand what i mean by the assets should complement and work in conjunction with each other i will explain .


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 28, 2018)

mathjak107 said:


> because you need to have is assayed to make sure it is real and it is costly , no dealer just buys a chunk of bullion on your say so .
> 
> , local dealers do not pay anywhere near spot and to ship it  can be costly for freight and insurance . personally i see no reason to own gold physically unless i was wearing it .
> in fact without a strategy for it in your investing  , just buying it randomly in a tiny quantity makes little sense to me.  i own gld the gold etf  and it is roughly 17% of the portfolio but it plays a very strategic role .
> ...



According to all takes on a gold ETF that is the last thing you should do especially if it is a mining fund. To me again this is not a strategy purchase at all, just funny money.


----------



## mathjak107 (Jul 28, 2018)

GLD IS ONLY GOLD BULLION . they are the largest in the world  in gold .

i would never ever buy mining shares as a proxy for gold . they are stocks first and are effected by strikes , profits , management and political actions . in 2008 gold was up while mining stocks got clobbered .  if i was buying gold i would never buy bullion because it is hard to sell and expensive to sell because you need to pay to have that lump tested . coins are the best way . better check on sales tax too . i got hit for sales tax back in the 1990's when i bought gold eagles from fidelity and took possession . fidelity has offices in ny so sales tax was charged .

i would never take possession again . i had to insure them and pay to store them . many banks no longer let you keep them in a safe deposit box . chase specifically bans cash and gold from their boxes now .

i have been using GLD  through the worst of times including 2008 and they are pretty rock solid . far more stable than i am .


----------



## mathjak107 (Jul 28, 2018)

even with gold on everyone's hate list right now , investors have no problem keeping 31 BILLION  dollars in GLD . it is actually not an etf  but a trust .

[FONT=&quot]When you buy GLD shares, you’re buying an ownership interest in a trust, and the sole asset of that trust is physical allocated gold bullion bars. The individual investor does not own the gold that backs the trust, any more than an investor in GM owns a car or an investor in Apple owns an iPhone.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot]What the investor in GLD owns is an asset that tracks movements in the gold price, minus the very small costs of administering the trust. For many investors, buying GLD shares is the most cost-effective method of gaining exposure to the gold price.
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]When one of the authorized participants (AP)—the broker-dealers that make a market in GLD shares—receives an order to buy GLD on behalf of a customer, he will typically buy the relevant GLD shares on the New York Stock Exchange and fill the customer’s order.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]If the AP needs to create new GLD shares, he buys an equivalent quantity of gold bullion, arranges to take delivery of that gold at the HSBC vault in London, and transfers ownership of the gold to the GLD Trust. The GLD custodian deposits the new gold into the trust’s allocated account, and the GLD trustee instructs Depository Trust Co. to create the appropriate number of new GLD shares and issue them to the AP.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]No cash changes hands, apart from the small creation fee the AP has to submit with his order. None of the organizations responsible for administering the GLD Trust has to buy gold at any time, and the gold backing GLD shares is not subject to any derivative transactions, nor is it encumbered in any way.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]GLD’s gold is held in an allocated account, and it is not lent out or placed on deposit at any time. In fact, because it’s held in an allocated account, the gold backing GLD does not appear on the books of the custodian at all—it is at all times the unencumbered property of the GLD Trust.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[/FONT]


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 28, 2018)

fmdog44 said:


> Again, *I know next to nothing when it comes to choosing which/what to buy* so I lean toward bullion knowing coin prices fluctuate and I doubt if a few coins purchased in 2018 will grow exponentially in the next ten years. It is only a place to put some cash as opposed to another CD. Why would bullion be hard to sell?



That's why I don't own any, LOL!!!
_
"Risk comes from not knowing what you're doing."__- Warren Buffet_


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 28, 2018)

Gold has not moved much in recent years and I love the TV ads saying it _could _be ready for an upward move. A lot of things _could_ be ready for something. What a snafu.


----------



## treeguy64 (Jul 28, 2018)

You are goofy to buy gold coins, unless you just want the fun of holding onto them.  You will not make any money on them, unless you're moving them in quantity.  I have a gold coin that I like flipping in my hand.  "Call it!"  Yeah, buy GLD if you think gold is the way to go.


----------



## mathjak107 (Jul 28, 2018)

gold is the dollars competitor . it moves opposite the dollar . unless there is a shock to the world like the night trump won and markets plunged 1000 points and gold soared 60 bucks an ounce  ,gold should do nothing when the dollar is strong  like it has been .
.
the 2,000's saw nice gains in gold  when the dollar was weak .

but gold also has a unique attribute in a portfolio .

98% of every downturn had gold  produce a positive real return . that made equities recovery so much faster in portfolio's with a big enough position .

rebalancing gold is a very important part of any strategy  so you are always adding more when the dollar is strong like now.

as the dollar weakens gold can add gains very quickly, almost to quickly as 5% in a day is not uncommon  , so if you think you are going to wait for clear signs the dollar is weakening you will likely miss the juiciest gains .

but if you are going to dabble with just tiny bits and no strategy for rebalancing and buying more as the price falls you are likely wasting your time and money .

that is not to say you can't actively trade gold even in a flat market . i traded gld 31x last year netting 30k in profits just waiting for a day the dollar weakened and selling . 30x i did that . 

do you know if you bought gold at 850 in the 1980's at the worst possible time and also bought equal amounts of the s&p index on the same day , over the decades the rebalancing actually had the gold worth more than the stocks . so using gold within a portfolio strategy is key


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 29, 2018)

treeguy64 said:


> You are goofy to buy gold coins, unless you just want the fun of holding onto them.  You will not make any money on them, unless you're moving them in quantity.  I have a gold coin that I like flipping in my hand.  "Call it!"  Yeah, buy GLD if you think gold is the way to go.



You need to check the performance numbers on GLD. my recommendation is AVOID. I am not looking to profit from this idea of buying hard gold and probably won't buy it so I don't have to worry about where I hid it!! My situation is I don't need any of my investments to rocket and if they flat line that is fine too. I will not outlive my money and that is the bottom line for investing.


----------



## mathjak107 (Jul 29, 2018)

fmdog44 said:


> You need to check the performance numbers on GLD. my recommendation is AVOID. I am not looking to profit from this idea of buying hard gold and probably won't buy it so I don't have to worry about where I hid it!! My situation is I don't need any of my investments to rocket and if they flat line that is fine too. I will not outlive my money and that is the bottom line for investing.



like cherry picking equity returns , gold returns have been very good through periods of weak dollars just like returns are very good for stocks through times of prosperity. We tend to run longer prosperity time frames historically. But we are well in to the years for this old bull plus the uncertainty of all these things trump is doing.

it would not surprise me if gold ends up with nice gains over the next year


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 29, 2018)

I looked into buying gold a few times and decided against it each time for various reasons. Still I've read it's not a bad idea to have a little gold in one's portfolio. If you're not buying coins, in what form would you acquire the gold?


----------



## mathjak107 (Jul 29, 2018)

I only buy it through gld. No other way anymore


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 29, 2018)

OneEyedDiva said:


> I looked into buying gold a few times and decided against it each time for various reasons. Still I've read it's not a bad idea to have a little gold in one's portfolio. If you're not buying coins, in what form would you acquire the gold?



boullion measured in ounces or grams see below:

[FONT=&quot]Each of the individual 1 oz Scottsdale Gold Bars in this listing ships to you inside of a Certi-Lock Assay card. Certi-Lock technology is an industry-leading assay card format that offers investors the highest level of confidence when buying gold or silver. The Certi-Lock assay card packaging includes an interactive verification system for precious metals that enables buyers to authenticate purchases on their own at any time.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]The Certi-Lock technology is accessible through free mobile apps available to both iPhone and Android users which allows you to simply scan the encrypted barcode found on the obverse side of the assay card and see photos of the 1 oz Scottsdale Gold Bar as it was packaged inside of the assay card after production.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Included with the Certi-Lock assay cards are tamper-evident features such as a custom holographic and synthetic DNA which alert you immediately if the bars packaging has been tampered with. These 1 oz Scottsdale Gold Bars include a unique serial number on the bar and the assay card, along with weight and assayer information on the card.[/FONT]


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 29, 2018)

mathjak107 said:


> because you need to have is assayed to make sure it is real and it is costly , no dealer just buys a chunk of bullion on your say so .
> 
> , local dealers do not pay anywhere near spot and to ship it  can be costly for freight and insurance . personally i see no reason to own gold physically unless i was wearing it .
> 
> ...



[FONT=&quot]Each of the individual 1 oz Scottsdale Gold Bars in this listing ships to you inside of a Certi-Lock Assay card. Certi-Lock technology is an industry-leading assay card format that offers investors the highest level of confidence when buying gold or silver. The Certi-Lock assay card packaging includes an interactive verification system for precious metals that enables buyers to authenticate purchases on their own at any time.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]The Certi-Lock technology is accessible through free mobile apps available to both iPhone and Android users which allows you to simply scan the encrypted barcode found on the obverse side of the assay card and see photos of the 1 oz Scottsdale Gold Bar as it was packaged inside of the assay card after production.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Included with the Certi-Lock assay cards are tamper-evident features such as a custom holographic and synthetic DNA which alert you immediately if the bars packaging has been tampered with. These 1 oz Scottsdale Gold Bars include a unique serial number on the bar and the assay card, along with weight and assayer information on the card.[/FONT]


----------



## Big Horn (Jul 29, 2018)

I've been very pleased with gold coins as an investment vehicle.  Since 1975 it has been possible to use them as a permanent long position along with put options to both ride out bumps as well as take advantage of bear markets, particularly breaking bubbles.  I have, in fact, made more money as a bear than as a bull.  While it would be possible to do this without physicals, I like to have the underlying physical gold as a safety net.

Gold coins with a small numismatic premium have a potential for a dramatic increase.  An outstanding example is the Type I Liberty Double Eagle.  Fifty years ago common dates of all three types sold for about the same, but the situation is far different today.  My first gold coin was a Christmas gift from my mother in 1952.  I still have that coin.  I've never sold a gold coin, but I have continually used them as an  investment vehicle since the dissolution of the Bretton Woods Agreement.  The subsequent restoration of Americans' right to own gold opened a plethora of additional investment vehicles.

Gold is more than an investment; it's a way of life.  I've had gold mining stocks, prospected for gold, collected mining antiques, and looked for lost mines.  I even had a FIL who was a gold bug.  He taught his daughter well. :love_heart:

I don't limit my investments to gold or metals in general, but gold will always be a part of my portfolio.


----------



## mathjak107 (Jul 30, 2018)

I remember back in the 1980’s I used to get these gold bug newsletters. Boy I hope these guys did not actually believe their own bull about the dollars demise back then. Following their advice would have left me a whole lot poorer. 

First rule use of investing is never fall in love with any investment . It is strictly business and it has to make sense. 

If you bought an ounce of gold back in the mid 1970’s on the first day gold bullion was legal to own here and bought a 3 month  t-bill on the same day of equal value and just kept rolling it over , today that t-bill is worth more than that gold is.

so having a strategy and use for that gold in a portfolio can be important . Unless you are going to be a trader and trade that gold regularly a t-bill may pan out better if you are looking to make money.

there are quite a few portfolios that use gold that do well but they all depend on rebalancing the gold position when gold is down.

gold is not about time in the markets making everything grow nicely like stocks. Gold is all about timing the markets and constantly taking profits when it is up and adding more when it is down . If you are not going to do that and are just buying it on a whim then you are speculating , not investing . Personally I rather speculate in Vegas and get dinner and a show.

i added a very heavy gold position over the last month but it works in conjunction with an equal amount of long term treasuries , equities and a cash position that acts as a stock option to buy stocks at lower prices but with no expiration date.

whenever I am nervous about things in this old bull that is my go to portfolio since it profits up or down


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 5, 2018)

fmdog44 said:


> boullion measured in ounces or grams see below:
> 
> Each of the individual 1 oz Scottsdale Gold Bars in this listing ships to you inside of a Certi-Lock Assay card. Certi-Lock technology is an industry-leading assay card format that offers investors the highest level of confidence when buying gold or silver. The Certi-Lock assay card packaging includes an interactive verification system for precious metals that enables buyers to authenticate purchases on their own at any time.
> The Certi-Lock technology is accessible through free mobile apps available to both iPhone and Android users which allows you to simply scan the encrypted barcode found on the obverse side of the assay card and see photos of the 1 oz Scottsdale Gold Bar as it was packaged inside of the assay card after production.
> Included with the Certi-Lock assay cards are tamper-evident features such as a custom holographic and synthetic DNA which alert you immediately if the bars packaging has been tampered with. These 1 oz Scottsdale Gold Bars include a unique serial number on the bar and the assay card, along with weight and assayer information on the card.


The tamper evident features are cool. I always wondered how people knew if they were getting the real thing; that was a concern when I considered buying. If you decided to sell, how would you unload the bullion....would you go through the same vendor you bought from?


----------



## Big Horn (Aug 5, 2018)

OneEyedDiva said:


> The tamper evident features are cool. I always wondered how people knew if they were getting the real thing; that was a concern when I considered buying. If you decided to sell, how would you unload the bullion....would you go through the same vendor you bought from?


Or you can simply buy gold coins from a reputable company.  If you do that, you won't have any of those concerns.  If you can't safely store them at home, you can rent a safe deposit box.

http://www.kitco.com/


----------



## mathjak107 (Aug 6, 2018)

many banks will no longer allow you to store gold or cash in your safe deposit box . chase for one banned it and others have followed suit .

also when you want to sell it can be costly to ship and insure . a few coins is no problem but a decent position in a portfolio is a lot to try to store yourself .

you also have no insurance via the bank on the safe deposit box so you would need to insure .  double check too , if you take possession some  locations charge sales tax on gold coins ny used to but no longer does . when i bought gold eagles and pandas back in the 1980's before i knew better i got hit for sales tax ..

unless you were planning for a zombie attack , if you just want the diversification just use gld in my opinion . it is so much easier


----------



## KingsX (Aug 6, 2018)

mathjak107 said:


> many banks will no longer allow you to store gold or cash in your safe deposit box . chase for one banned it and others have followed suit .
> 
> also when you want to sell it can be costly to ship and insure . a few coins is no problem but a decent position in a portfolio is a lot to try to store yourself .
> 
> ...




I've kept coins in a Chase safety deposit box... but that was years ago.     

What's the use of paying for a safety deposit box if one can't store anything of value in it ??


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 6, 2018)

Big Horn said:


> Or you can simply buy gold coins from a reputable company.  If you do that, you won't have any of those concerns.  If you can't safely store them at home, you can rent a safe deposit box.
> 
> http://www.kitco.com/


I pretty much decided not to bother BH but thanks anyway. As Mathjak pointed out...banks now tell customers that federal law prohibits storing cash in the SD boxes, as I was advised when I opened a new box closer to home. That doesn't mean it isn't done, however.  I think it's silly but I guess the concern is illegally gotten funds being hidden from the government.


----------



## mathjak107 (Aug 6, 2018)

KingsX said:


> I've kept coins in a Chase safety deposit box... but that was years ago.
> 
> What's the use of paying for a safety deposit box if one can't store anything of value in it ??


you can keep all kinds of things in a chase safe deposit box but not gold , cash or non collectible gold coins. some banks send a bank official in with you so they can check


----------



## KingsX (Aug 6, 2018)

mathjak107 said:


> you can keep all kinds of things in a chase safe deposit box but not gold , cash or non collectible gold coins. *some banks send a bank official in with you so they can check*




Are you kidding ?!

Talk about "1984" Big Brother !!

No thanks,  I'd rather keep my coins hidden in mason jars on a 100 acres property.


----------



## mathjak107 (Aug 6, 2018)

it has been a while now

https://www.infowars.com/report-jpmorganchase-bans-storage-of-cash-in-its-safety-deposit-boxes/


----------



## Big Horn (Aug 6, 2018)

mathjak107 said:


> you can keep all kinds of things in a chase safe deposit box but not gold , cash or non collectible gold coins. some banks send a bank official in with you so they can check


No.

https://legalbeagle.com/6857297-bank-deposit-box-rules-regulations.html


----------



## mathjak107 (Aug 6, 2018)

banks set their own policies . chase has been doing it since 2015 . that is when we got notice the gold and cash has to be removed so don't say no  . there is no federal law that mandates it but banks are free to set policy .  Chase Bank   now has a “Updated Safe Deposit Lease Agreement.” the Bank implemented rules that prohibit box holders from storing money, coin , gold  and currency in the box unless it is of a collectible nature. Furthermore, the bank instructed  that the total value of all property kept in their box should not exceed $25,000.


----------



## Big Horn (Aug 6, 2018)

mathjak107 said:


> banks set their own policies . chase has been doing it since 2015 . that is when we got notice the gold and cash has to be removed so don't say no  . there is no federal law that mandates it but banks are free to set policy .  Chase Bank   now has a “Updated Safe Deposit Lease Agreement.” the Bank implemented rules that prohibit box holders from storing money, coin , gold  and currency in the box unless it is of a collectible nature. Furthermore, the bank instructed  that the total value of all property kept in their box should not exceed $25,000.


That isn't true.


----------



## mathjak107 (Aug 7, 2018)

really , so i guess the terms of the rental  we all got on our boxes  are fake news .

for the record this is the agreement so you can stop saying it is not true .

http://www.rmegold.com/dl/chase-letter/Chase-Deposit-Box-Letter.pdf


----------



## Big Horn (Aug 7, 2018)

mathjak107 said:


> you can keep all kinds of things in a chase safe deposit box but not gold , cash or non collectible gold coins. *some banks send a bank official in with you so they can check*


The bank isn't your landlord.


----------



## Big Horn (Aug 7, 2018)

mathjak107 said:


> really , so i guess the terms of the rental  we all got on our boxes  are fake news .
> 
> for the record this is the agreement so you can stop saying it is not true .
> 
> http://www.rmegold.com/dl/chase-letter/Chase-Deposit-Box-Letter.pdf


  That's been in their literature for years.  However, all that they can do is deny liability which they would do anyway.


----------



## mathjak107 (Aug 7, 2018)

this took place in 2015 when   they started it and they  can see right in your box via cameras when you take the box out and open it . and they reserve the right to have a bank employee accompany you . you also agree that if you get caught storing anything not within the terms of the lease it can be confiscated .

personally not worth even getting involved with .  if it was a few coins i would keep it at home . anything more and i would pay to store it properly   and have it insured in the process too . i used to store my eagles at the bank of Delaware through fidelity investments .  i think storage and insurance was less than 1% a year .   ..

with the etf's like gld  or iau now , i have zero reason for  not buying my portfolio positions through them .. my current gold position is multiple 6 figures so there is no way i want that in my possession


----------



## Big Horn (Aug 7, 2018)

mathjak107 said:


> this took place in 2015 when   they started it and they  can see right in your box via cameras when you take the box out and open it . and they reserve the right to have a bank employee accompany you . you also agree that if you get caught storing anything not within the terms of the lease it can be confiscated.


No, it can't be.  Show me that in the *law.*


----------



## mathjak107 (Aug 7, 2018)

it is not a law .... i never said it was a law .  it is bank policy and they are fully within their rights to do so . it is in the contract you agree to  when you sign the box rental agreement , that you will not store forbidden items,      it is no banking law . geesh!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 8, 2018)

mathjak107 said:


> you can keep all kinds of things in a chase safe deposit box but not gold , cash or non collectible gold coins. some banks send a bank official in with you so they can check


I had a safe deposit box at Chase for several years. Finally switched to TD because Chase's rates got ridiculous, even with my "discount", TD's rate is half the price and the bank is within walking distance. I don't remember anyone at Chase telling me I couldn't store cash but that was so long ago. I was told that when I opened the box at TD last year, however.  I never had a bank officer do anything but access my box for me...never heard of anyone going in one of those little rooms with the customer with one exception. When accessing the box of a deceased person, an auditor is sent in to see the contents of the box. At least that's what they did when my father passed away in 1984.  I believe they still do it.


----------



## mathjak107 (Aug 8, 2018)

chase started the no cash no gold thing in 2015 but i think most were effected in 2016 . they don't send anyone with you but they do reserve the right to have someone accompany you to open it  , just like you agree to it that anything not permitted can be confiscated or turned over to authorities .


----------



## Big Horn (Aug 8, 2018)

mathjak107 said:


> it is not a law .... i never said it was a law .  it is bank policy and they are fully within their rights to do so . it is in the contract you agree to  when you sign the box rental agreement , that you will not store forbidden items,      it is no banking law . geesh!





mathjak107 said:


> chase started the no cash no gold thing in 2015 but i think most were effected in 2016 . they don't send anyone with you but they do reserve the right to have someone accompany you to open it  , just like you agree to it that anything not permitted can be confiscated or turned over to authorities .


First you say it's not a law, but then you say they can "turn it over to the authorities."

I wasn't going to answer any further posts, but this was too silly to ignore.


----------



## mathjak107 (Aug 8, 2018)

yes , it is exactly what it says . if they suspect it is hiding  money or gold when there terms prohibit it they can consider that suspicious activity because you are doing what they prohibit so there must be a reason   and they can turn it over to authorities and let them research the sources . it is right in the agreement you agree to .

why are you so animate about breaking the rules chase set in place ? you make no sense , it is what it is and it clearly states it . this is a waste of my time with you

page 6  states it ....

http://www.rmegold.com/dl/chase-letter/Chase-Deposit-Box-Letter.pdf


----------



## Big Horn (Aug 8, 2018)

mathjak107 said:


> yes , it is exactly what it says . if they suspect it is hiding  money or gold when there terms prohibit it they can consider that suspicious activity because you are doing what they prohibit so there must be a reason   and they can turn it over to authorities and let them research the sources . it is right in the agreement you agree to .
> 
> why are you so animate about breaking the rules chase set in place ? you make no sense , it is what it is and it clearly states it . this is a waste of my time with you
> 
> ...


The letter that you sent me is five pages.  There is no page six nor any mention of authorities.


----------



## mathjak107 (Aug 8, 2018)

really , no mention of authorities ?       go to page 2. it says

"you agree that we may turn over to any law enforcement agency or gov't agency any object of yours which we believe at our sole discretion  to be prohibited by the terms of this lease and we will bear no liability for doing so 

you forfeit all rights to any  contents stored in the box that are not permitted by the terms of this lease.you hold us harmless  for any loss or liability for any actions we take at our discretion  with respect to any non permitted contents ."


so there you go , when you sign it you agree .


----------

